# TT "NON" S-Line "Exterior".



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Xenon-plus looks 10x better then the Christmas LED lights.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I actually prefer the non-s line exterior, as I think it is more in keeping with the more traditional look of the previous TT's. I also like the dual exhaust in the rear rather than quad. (Why 4 pipes? Is there a coal-fired power plant under the hood?)


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Have to agree on the "look" comment, it was my immediate reaction too.*



MoreGooderTT said:


> I actually prefer the non-s line exterior, as I think it is more in keeping with the more traditional look of the previous TT's. I also like the dual exhaust in the rear rather than quad. (Why 4 pipes? Is there a coal-fired power plant under the hood?)


Regarding the TTS quad pipes, the more HP, the more exhaust flow you need. Guess the stylists decided that 4 smaller pipes looked better than two jumbo.

Does anyone find the headlight washers useful? Obviously I don't need them here. Seems like an unnecessary cost for something I expect gets rarely used and it breaks up the bumper lines.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The 4 pipes is just looks, the exhaust split up from a single pipe just behind the valance. 

I would change the quad TT-S valance to a twin S-Line valance, that looks much better.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*That is what I would have expected*



R5T said:


> The 4 pipes is just looks, the exhaust split up from a single pipe just behind the valance.
> 
> I would change the quad TT-S valance to a twin S-Line valance, that looks much better.


However, the physics of an engine requires a larger exhaust as HP increases. So unless the base engine exhaust is oversized, the TTS pipe must be larger than the base (and TT S-line). So the option is one big pipe or split it into smaller. In any event, it is purely looks.


----------

